# keyboard strokes for fractions



## laurfar

Hi, does anyone know how to make fractions using "alt" and then a series of numbers?
I really need some help with this, and none of my searches on google are coming up with any help. I know how to make ½, but need the rest. Any help out there? Thanks


----------



## strictor

Can you give an example of what you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## laurfar

Yes,
I know that by pressing Alt>0189 I get ½ symbol. How do I get thirds, like 1/3 without pressing the number 1, then /, then 3 as I just had to do. Is there a combination of keyboard button and numbers that make 1/3, 2/3, 1/8, 1/16 ect?


----------



## strictor

Ok, now I know what you want:

¹ = 0185
² Alt+0178 
³ Alt+0179 
¼ =0188
½ = 0189
¾ Alt+0190

I don't see any others, like 1/8.


----------



## sliderule

Laurfar, if you'll do a "Google" for ASCII you'll get many hits for charts and tables with the code for creating most anything. And don't forget that in M$ Word you can go to Insert-Symbol and find a host of special characters, including 1/3, etc.


----------



## strictor

Sliderule did not find it appropriate to give you some links for a head start, not all of us are Google masters. Do a search for "alt-key" and you will get many hits. Do not Google "ASCII" as you will get many hits that do not apply. With Google if you are specific you will reach your target if you are not (like googling ASCII) you will go through pages and pages of info that is not helpful. Good luck:

http://www.bbsinc.com/iso8859.html

http://www.coloryourprofyle.com/phade/alt.html

http://www.britfeld.com/aboutme/alt.htm

http://www.frontpagewizard.com/use_alt_keys.asp

Hope this helps.


----------



## sliderule

Strictor, prior to entering my comments of March 12, I noticed that Laurfar was a senior member, so I opted for brevity. To quote Horace: Whatever advice you give, be brief. Furthermore, a Google for ASCII yields 1.49 million hits whereas a Google for Alt-Key yields 1.6 million. Methinks your criticism of me was a tad picayune. But, hey, I'm cool; and hope you are.


----------



## strictor

I am cool. I personally just thought the hits to be more relevant with alt-key. No harm intended. Probaly could close this post as solved. Have a good day.


----------



## Cyps

Read this forum link for a fractions macro for Word

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/388291-fractions-macro-word.html?highlight=fraction+macro


----------



## laurfar

Thanks for all the great info. I really appreciate the replies. I never did find anything that uses the alt symbols to create the fractions like 1/3, 2/3, 1/16, 1/8. But I have gotten a good start from all of you to keep searching. I haven't had a chance to try out the very simple solution of using the utilities in MS Word, and that will probably be my answer, since I haven't checked it out yet. It does say "Senior Member" next to my name, but I think it's just because I have been asking questions for so long. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JohnWill

The symbols for 1/8 and the like don't exist, that's probably you can't find them.  You can do them in something like Word with the Equation Editor.


----------



## laurfar

Well, there you have it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RED CLOUD

Dear laurfar,

Referring to sliderule's post number 5 regarding using "Symbol", you might be interested in my post in the Business Section Applications dated 22nd March headed "Word Fractions", by golferguy at the moment on page four.

I am using word 2000 and several fractions are available, quite a few in the "MS Reference 2" on the drop down menu in the Font Box.

Best Wishes,

Red Cloud


----------



## JohnWill

You can find custom TT fonts with a variety of fractional symbols available, it's just dependent on what application is producing the document in question.


----------



## MNG0304

Here's yet another way to do this:


> Make good fractions in MS Word to impress your teachers.
> Microsoft Word deals with fractions in a strange way. If you type "1/2", it changes to ½, but if you type "2/3", it remains 2/3. Not only is that not consistent form (which by definition is bad form), but the poor neglected fractions look unprofessional. The solution isn't straightforward, but there is a simple way to get around this problem.
> 
> First, go to Tools and then AutoCorrect. Select the AutoFormat tab. Now uncheck "Fractions 1/2 with Fraction character ½." This will stop Word from changing the format of some fractions and not others.


Full article


----------



## laurfar

Thanks. For me it was not under "tools". I had to go to format>auto format>options> and then uncheck the box. Still doesn't give me an alt>numbers way to get the fractions, but is good info nonetheless. Thanks again


----------



## letchworth

I use OpenOffice Writer- (but, I assume Word can do it in a similar fashion)

I customized my toolbar so that there are icons for superscript and subscript.
I select Superscript- then type any number, say "3"
I then de-select Superscript and type "/"
I then select Subscript and type the other number, say "82"

I looks very nice---- much better than 3/82

Two extra strokes-- that's all

By-the-way, I would still take the advice to turn off 1/2; if you forget, the whole 1/2 is auto-corrected to superscript (looks weird).

letchworth


----------



## laurfar

Thanks for that thought.


----------

